# 2 internet connections, One box

## kermitthefrog917

I currently live in student housing, and we've got 6 separate internet connections coming into the apartment, one for each of us.  Each has a static public IP, and has an 8Mbit up / 8 Mbit down connection.    

I was wondering if it is possible to combine 2 of these lines for an even faster connection.  How would I go about doing this?

----------

## dylix

http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/Dual_internet_connections

----------

## dylix

but its really not gonna work how you think it would..

you'll still only download as fast as your fastest connection,

but you could have 2 different transfers both going fullspeed, one from connection #1. the other from #2...

----------

## kermitthefrog917

If I were to run a server (web, ftp) how could I configure it to be advantageous?

----------

## CurtE

I'm not sure if this is what your looking for but if you have two ethernet cards in the server and each assigned to a different static IP.   You should be able to download 2 files faster, in theory.  The question is, is it really worth it.

As Dylix said, if you are downloading 8 files and the fastest speed is 8 mbits, you will average 1 mbit for each download.

The question also is, how is it split?  I have 5 static IP's but they share the 8 mbit connection.  If I have 2 servers going they will share the bandwidth, not double it.

----------

## dylix

 *kermitthefrog917 wrote:*   

> If I were to run a server (web, ftp) how could I configure it to be advantageous?

 

round robin dns i think would be your best bet.

----------

## daveholt40

 *Quote:*   

> If I were to run a server (web, ftp) how could I configure it to be advantageous?

 

What is needed is trunking (which linux calls bonding). See: Linux Horizon - Bondinghttp://www.linuxhorizon.ro/bonding.html

You may also require changes to the switch configuration.

----------

